# Помогите с выбором клиники и врача



## AgroVertebrolog (26 Июл 2008)

Здравствуйте!! У меня такой вопрос: Я 23.03.2008 упал с лестницы, и получил травму позвоночников. Врачи судя по результатам КТ поставили диагноз: не осложненный, нестабильный, консолидирующий перелом позвонков тел Th11, Th12 1-2 степени. А 30.04.2008 года сделали операцию (зафиксировали никелид-титановыми скобами с памятью формы). Но после операции у меня развился парапарез нижних конечностей с нарушением тазовых функции. Почувствовал я ноги только на 12 сутки после операции. Хотя у меня до операции не было таких нарушении. А к моменту операции у меня даже исчезли болевые синдромы. но врачи настаивали на оперативном вмешательстве. С больницы я выписался с ходунком. После стал посещать филиал реабилитационного центра "Кинези-С" где лечат по методу Бубновского. Когда через месяц я только начал нормально ходить, мне предстояло пройти плановое обследование, где у меня выявили что во время операции при установке скоб мне зацепили спинной мозг, что послужило причиной парапареза. Теперь мне предлагают сделать повторную операцию по удалению металлоконструкции по причине того что эти скобы до сих пор глубоко сидят в спинном мозге. Эту операцию мне предлагают провести в Астане в новой клинике нейрохирургии, но я боюсь повторного отказа ног. Прошу вас посоветовать хорошую клинику где проводят подобные операции и какие есть риски на повторный отказ нижних конечностей? Заранее благодарен!


----------



## Анатолий (26 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с выбором клиники и врача*

Риск при любой операции всегда есть. Сложно прогнозировать!
У меня нет такой информации по оперирующим клиникам.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (4 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с выбором клиники и врача*

Клиника нейрохирургии им. Бурденко если позволит кошелек


----------

